# How to add the 129 Location



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

*NOTICE!!!*

There has been NO word from E* that they are going to officially offer the V* channels or anything currently listed as available on that location from now on. They could change their mind and move everything back off of it, so add the 129 at your own risk. If you are getting V* from the 61.5, don't be in any hurry to get a D1000 until it is official.

With the grwoing interest in the fact that E*5 is now "alive" at the 129 location, there has been interest in how to add it to an existing system. Back in May, I wrote the thread about the 61.5 installation instructions, which is also available here:

http://ekb.dbstalk.com/Adding 61-5 dish.htm

Basically, adding the 129 is very similar depending on your system. There has been some interest in adding the 129 to SuperDishes. This is possible, but not exactly recommended because as you add LNBs to your system, you could end up blocking the signal to an extent. Check out this thread at Sat Guys:

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=79882

If you have the 105 SD, you can use a DP+44 with the 105 & 110 on the SD, and you could put the 119 & 129 on a regular Dish500. Due to the fact that the 121 SD has the 119 LNB attached to the 121 LNB, you can use a D500 or D300 for the 129. Keep in mind that when using a DPTwin for either the 129 or the 61.5, it may NOT work when using a DP34 or DP+44 unless you have the 129 or 61.5 tuned into the 119 side of the LNB. Always cover the 110 side of the LNB with something to make sure you have it tuned in properly.

Finally, those of you with access to the old D* Phase I or Para Todos dish, you can use it for the 110/119/129 setup. It will work out of the box with 3 legacy dual D* LNBs(DO NOT USE THE D* SAT C LNB! IT IS NOT A STANDARD LNB) and an SW64. You will have to modify the plastic W bracket to be able to use E*'s DP Twin and a DPDual on this dish. The Phase II dish has a Built-in multiswitch, which is NOT compatible with E*'s receivers. And the Phase III dish has an integrated LNB/Switch and it CANNOT be used with E* receivers.

Good Luck!


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

Would it be possible to put the 'W' bracket onto a Phase III dish and then use Dish lnb's?
The reason I ask is that the new house I bought had a Phase III dish there, and be nice to get some use out of it.


----------



## euro_boy (Jun 20, 2005)

Any ideas how those of us who already have four satellite locations connected could add 129?

I already have superdish (for internationals) and 61.5 (Orlando locals). This setup uses all available input connectors on DPP44 switch. Any rumors if E* will be releasing a switch capable of supporting 5 (or more) sat locations?


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

You should be able to use a SW21x to combine the DP44's and 129 locations to a single receiver. Anyone else want to chime in on this?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Not a SW21 with DishPro LNBs and switches. A DP21 could be used to add 129 as a fifth input to ONE of the receivers. DPP44 output to DP21 input #1, 129 to DP21 input #2, DP21 output to receiver. (Power inserter inline as required.)

JL


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Since they aren't realing doing anything with the 129 yet, I don't know that I would be in any hurry to add it. You can already get V* from the 61.5 and the locals are on the other locations as well. If they launch Digital/HD LiLs on the 129, you would have to be in that DMA to qualify to begin with.

As for the DP+44/DP21 setup, you can do it on Ports 2, 3, & 4 with no problems. Port 1 is trickier because of the power inserter and you can fry the DP21 if you do it wrong. Also note that if you use the DP21 with the DP+44, you will loose the ability to use the DP+ Seperators with the dual tuner receivers and will have to use 2 DP21s and run 2 lines to any dual tuner box.


----------



## JPointerWI (Jul 29, 2005)

euro_boy said:


> Any ideas how those of us who already have four satellite locations connected could add 129?
> 
> I already have superdish (for internationals) and 61.5 (Orlando locals). This setup uses all available input connectors on DPP44 switch. Any rumors if E* will be releasing a switch capable of supporting 5 (or more) sat locations?


If you already have a dish pointed at 61.5, why do you need 129 ? Everything on 129 that you could receive is already on 61.5.


----------



## kzosat (Aug 22, 2004)

JPointerWI said:


> If you already have a dish pointed at 61.5, why do you need 129 ? Everything on 129 that you could receive is already on 61.5.


Not the "You have a Dish1000" channel!


----------



## DishNet_Fan (Oct 14, 2003)

What if you need 105, 110, 119 and 129 - can you use a toroidal dish, as long as you have the correct lnb's? If so, what type of switch would you use? Thanks.


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

DishNet_Fan said:


> What if you need 105, 110, 119 and 129 - can you use a toroidal dish, as long as you have the correct lnb's? If so, what type of switch would you use? Thanks.


Just put a twin on instead of a dual at the 119 position and use a DPP-44. A couple people got that to work over at Satelliteguys.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

JPointerWI said:


> If you already have a dish pointed at 61.5, why do you need 129? Everything on 129 that you could receive is already on 61.5.


Not everyone has LOS to 61.5. Especially those of us on the west coast where 61.5 is less than 20 degrees elevation.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

DishNet_Fan said:


> What if you need 105, 110, 119 and 129 - can you use a toroidal dish, as long as you have the correct lnb's? If so, what type of switch would you use? Thanks.


Toroidal dishes use special LNBs. They are legacy compatible, so you would need an SW64 and some SW21s depending on how many tuners you need.


----------



## keitheva (Aug 23, 2002)

larrystotler said:


> With the grwoing interest in the fact that E*5 is now "alive" at the 129 location, there has been interest in how to add it to an existing system. Back in May, I wrote the thread about the 61.5 installation instructions, which is also available here:
> 
> http://ekb.dbstalk.com/Adding 61-5 dish.htm


Hi Larry,

In the 61.5 instructions you say,

"DP Twin - Picks up 110° & 119° - Can feed 2 receivers directly OR be connected to another switch. When connected to a DP34 or DP+44, you need BOTH lines connected to these switches. "

Can you confirm that if I have an unused D500+DP Twin, and a DPP44, and all I want to do is add 129, I can cover the 110 eye of the DP Twin, point the 119 eye at 129, and run just a single cable from the 119 eye to the DPP44?

Thanks,
-Keith


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

keitheva said:


> Can you confirm that if I have an unused D500+DP Twin, and a DPP44, and all I want to do is add 129, I can cover the 110 eye of the DP Twin, point the 119 eye at 129, and run just a single cable from the 119 eye to the DPP44?


Yes.


----------



## keitheva (Aug 23, 2002)

Thanks!


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

I got mine pointed now also, 

I found that not having a Dish Meter makes it real hard as on the 522 there is a 8 second delay before the signal meter on the TV would show anything (Yes I took a small TV to the Roof).

Other wise, I just took my 2nd dish, connected it up to the 522 only (removed the 110 and 119). found the 119, then moved it a little bit to the right of 119 and a little bit down of 119.

Then I connected everything back up and ran a check switch.

Now it says I have a Dish 1000 on channel 9901.

Time to order the Voom channels


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

Is there any way to add 129 to my set up using two SW21s that I already have or do I need to replace the SW44 with an SW64?

I looked thru the 61.5 thread and the Dish Network diagrams, but could not anything.

The attached pdf shows what I have now.

Thanks


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

Jim
you might be able to cascade a SW21 off the SW44


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Jim Parker said:


> Is there any way to add 129 to my set up using two SW21s that I already have or do I need to replace the SW44 with an SW64?
> I looked thru the 61.5 thread and the Dish Network diagrams, but could not anything.


Yes, if you only want the 129 for the Voom channels, you would only need a legacy dual LNB and 2 SW21s. Make sure that the 2 lines you are using for the 921 are on either ports 2, 3, or 4. Don't use port 1 of the SW44 because of the power inserter - it can fry the SW21. If you need the 129 on both the 510 and the 921, you will need to get an SW64 - simplest way to do it.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

If your locals are on the list of markets that are on 129 then you should be able to pick them right up.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

larrystotler said:


> Don't use port 1 of the SW44 because of the power inserter - it can fry the SW21.


That's what I was about to try. My power inserter is with the 921 because my other receiver is a DISHPlayer. Will it work if I place the SW21 between the receiver and the power inserter?


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

BobaBird said:


> That's what I was about to try. My power inserter is with the 921 because my other receiver is a DISHPlayer. Will it work if I place the SW21 between the receiver and the power inserter?


Yes. You just have to run a second line to that location.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Thanks. The 2 lines have been in place since I discovered I don't have LOS for 61.5 or 148 from my balcony. 129 should be no problem at all. When Dish's long-term satellite usage plans become more clear I'll get an installer up on the roof.


----------



## Larry Kenney (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm in San Francisco and can't get the VOOM HD channels because the 61.5 satellite is not in view here. I have a dish for 110/119 and a second one for 148.

Since they mirrored the VOOM HD channels and the SF locals to 129, would it be feasible to move the 148 dish to 129? Would I have to do anything other than turn it and find the signal?

Will Dish sign me up for VOOM without a dish for 61.5... or do I need to wait for them to authorize 129?

Thanks guys!

Larry
SF


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

larrystotler said:


> Yes, if you only want the 129 for the Voom channels, you would only need a legacy dual LNB and 2 SW21s. Make sure that the 2 lines you are using for the 921 are on either ports 2, 3, or 4. Don't use port 1 of the SW44 because of the power inserter - it can fry the SW21. If you need the 129 on both the 510 and the 921, you will need to get an SW64 - simplest way to do it.


Thanks Larry

Is the attached diagram right?


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

So long as you don't care about what you loose on the 148, just swing the dish eastward. As for the 129 and Voom, just order it and tell them you already have the setup ready. They may ask about a few things, but you should be good to go. Keep in mind that the 1000/3000/4000/5000 receviers evidently can't use the 129.


----------



## nitram22 (Jun 10, 2004)

Forgive my ignorance here. I've been reading the various "move your dish to..." posts and am still a little confused/slow to get it. I have a second dish currently at 148, so all I'd have to do is rotate it a bit to 129?? No angle changes? (I'm in Elk Grove, Ca (near Sacramento)).


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

You'll have to change the elevation as well. It will vary depending on your location. If your receiver already has the 129 location in it's system, type in your zip code and look for the peak angle. If not, post your zip, and one of us will give you the specs.


----------



## dj 1 (Sep 20, 2005)

Dish network moved echo star 5 over sat 129 is partially working you can receive signal from 119, 110, 129. This dish is going to use the same satillites as shared it will carry the 61.5, 148, & 121 sat by december all should be working by FCC ruling that only one dish per house hold. echosatr 5 is a high powered sat, this is the way to go. The super dish and fss 121 where only trial dishes only they will be obsolite when new dish 1000 arrived.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

The Ku-DBS slot at the 129 is a Canadian slot like 82 & 91. Currently, E* has the ability to use all 32 transponders. However, they will be limited to 16 sometime in 2008 or 2009 unless they can change the agreement(more than likely). Since they are moving the smaller DMAs to the 129, they are more than likely going to take care of the larger DMAs when E*10 is launched and operational. Also, since they had problems with E* 5, they will probably move one of the spotbeam sats at the 110 or 119 around in order to move some of the DMAs on the 129 to spots to make better use of the location and to move all the channels for those DMAs to the 129 to fully comply with the spirit of the new requirements.


----------



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

larrystotler said:


> You'll have to change the elevation as well. It will vary depending on your location. If your receiver already has the 129 location in it's system, type in your zip code and look for the peak angle. If not, post your zip, and one of us will give you the specs.


I tried asking Dish and couldn't get anything ... even after talking to 5 different reps. So, I'll take you up on your offer. My zip is 91214.

Thanks, Bob


----------



## RandallA (Feb 4, 2005)

I tried to find the peak angles for 129 on a 501 and 311 receivers and 129 wasn't listed at all. But it does show 129 if you want to look at signal strength.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

rbyers said:


> I tried asking Dish and couldn't get anything ... even after talking to 5 different reps. So, I'll take you up on your offer. My zip is 91214.
> 
> Thanks, Bob


This website is usefull for finding the angles for all satellites:
http://www.sadoun.com/Sat/Installation/Satellite-Heading-Calculator.htm

According to this, you would have 48.6 Elevation, 198.7 True Azimuth and 15.3 LNBF Skew.


----------



## RandallA (Feb 4, 2005)

"According to this, you would have 48.6 Elevation, 198.7 True Azimuth and 15.3 LNBF Skew"

Now the skew is strange. Shouldn't that be set to 90 since we are trying to get just one satellite. The skew is used on a Dish500 to get two satellites but for a single one, you set the skew at 90.


----------



## RTCDude (Feb 3, 2005)

LtMunst said:


> This website is usefull for finding the angles for all satellites:
> http://www.sadoun.com/Sat/Installation/Satellite-Heading-Calculator.htm
> 
> According to this, you would have 48.6 Elevation, 198.7 True Azimuth and 15.3 LNBF Skew.


A subtle point, 198.7 is *True* *North* Azimuth. To get numbers that agree with
Dish's pointing menu (*Magnetic North*), you will have subtract 15-16 degress
(the amount to subtract will depend on the zip). Below is what my dish pointing
program gives me for the 91214 areacode. And since Dish LNBs don't have skew
adjustments, skew can be ignored.

 Sat Name Sat Lng Az(t) Az(m) El Skew
-----------------------------------------------------
Rainbow 1 61.5W 110.2 96.1 18.7 -50.9
EchoStar 3 61.5W 110.2 96.1 18.7 -50.9
EchoStar 4 77.0W 122.7 108.6 31.0 -44.1
EchoStar 6 110.0W 165.6 151.5 49.2 -11.9
EchoStar 8 110.0W 165.6 151.5 49.2 -11.9
EchoStar 7 119.0W 181.3 167.2 50.2 1.1
EchoStar 9 121.0W 184.9 170.8 50.1 4.0
EchoStar 5 129.0W 198.7 184.6 48.6 15.3
EchoStar 1 148.0W 225.5 211.4 39.1 36.1
EchoStar 2 148.0W 225.5 211.4 39.1 36.1


----------



## Larry Kenney (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks Larry Stotler for the info on moving my 148 dish to 129. The only station I'll lose at this point is KCBS-DT. I have the 811 receiver, so I think I'll be all set.

Larry Kenney


----------



## patman (Sep 24, 2005)

Dish installer came out and put a dish 500 for me and pointed it at 148 last friday, of course I did it for the free dish and now would like to repoint it to 129. 

I have a several questions. 

I have an SW64 switch and a dish 500. Will this setup work? Any information on this would be appreciated.

I would like to re-point it at 129. I live in Tracy, CA and zip code is 95376. I too need the Azimuth and elevation.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

SW64 is Legacy. It's quite likely that your stuff is all DishPro. Look for the "DP" logo on the LNBs. If so, you're outta luck with the SW64, and will need a DP34 or DPP-Twin depending on a bunch of stuff you haven't told us.

Try http://emantechnology.com/lookangle.asp it's good, but not that their "skew" is NOT Dish500 "skew".


----------



## Dsquared (Jul 5, 2002)

I have a Zip Code of 95350 here in Modesto. I have an SW64 switch with a Dish 500 and a single Dish 300 pointed at 148. I don't need the dish pointed at 148 anymore. The system worked fine with the two dishes. I am trying to bring in a signal from 129. Having an impossible time.

I'll be getting a signal but it will say 'not locked--wrong sat' A check switch will not lock on the 3rd sat. I'm trying with a 921 and an 811. 

Could anyone give me some help on elevation and azimuth for the 129 sat and the Dish 300.

Thanks for any help.

Dsquared


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

The 129 should just be slightly to the right of the 119. Make sure your receiver has the newest update, because some of the recent updates accidently removed the 129, and they had to sent a new update out to fix it. Also, if you are pointing, and say have the 119 selected, and you hit the 129, it will say, wrong sat, E* 129 West. That means you have locked onto that sat. The 811 and 921's most recent s/w should support the 129. Also, keep in mind that E*5, which is at the 129, is not the most reliable sat, and a lot of users are reporting at least 10-15% lower signal on it.


----------



## Larry Kenney (Aug 19, 2005)

I wanted to switch my single 300 dish from 148 to 129, but 129 isn't listed as a satellite in the "Point Dish" option on my 811 receiver. It shows that I have the latest 3.30 software.

How do get 129 added to the list? It presently shows 61.5, 105, 110, 119, 121 and 148. 

Larry
SF


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

Well, like Larry pointed out you can see that you are locked on the 129 even if there isn't an option right now for it on your list of sat locations. Once you find if just do a check switch and you should be all set.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Yes, once you get a signal, it will show "Wrong Sat - Echostar 129 West". However, the tone will not change like it would if you were usually tuning a sat in.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Existing customer upgrade for Voom $50 1 year


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

Although I'm in the Seattle area I have been getting Voom at 61.5 with a dish 500 through a slight gap in the Cascades. It does cut out during severe weather but to this point it was better than no Voom. My other two Dish 500's are pointed at 110/119 and 148 (3 dish 500's on a dp44 switch). If I point the 148 to 129 will I be creating system confusion locking onto Voom at 2 locations? I am very willing to live without the one duplicate pbs station that the 148 is bringing me. I think I would be best served going to a single dish 1000 not only for the present but for upcoming changes (vague as they may be). Any suggestions pro or con?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I believe the receivers can handle duplicates now. You are already getting duplicates of all the winged international channels (although you probably don't subscribe). Channel 580 would be open on both satellites.

(There was a problem when Voom was first uplinked because E* did not initially make the 129 versions available. Voom subscribers seeing both 129 and 61.5 lost channels when the receivers saw the 129 versions in test mode.)

I do wonder why you want to lose 148 for 129. Are you a SkyAngel sub or have another attachment to 61.5?

JL


----------



## Larry Kenney (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks, Guys. I'll give 'er a try and see if I can find 129!

Larry
SF


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

Here's a tip for those of us on the west coast trying to get 129.

This helps if you have a sat finder, but can be done otherwise. Inexpensive sat finders won't help you find 129 in my experience.

1. Find 110, mark the position with a magic marker on the mast and mounting base.
2. Swing the dish to the right, find 119, mark the position on the mounting base.
3. Measure the distance between 110 and 119, and make a mark on the mounting base the same distance between 110 and 119.
4. Swing the dish to the right until the mark on the mast lines up with the new mark you made on the mounting base.

You should now have signal on 129.

On the west coast the elevations for 110, 119, and 129 are almost the same, of course this will change slightly the farther north or south you are.

If you're having trouble checking switch, unplug all but one receiver from your switch. Power down everything, power it back on and do another check switch. Once one receiver comes up ok, start plugging the other ones in and checking switch on them.

If you're ordering Voom from dish once you have check switch and can see 129 you will see the Voom channels in red within the EPG. Tell the CSR that you see the channels in red and you would like them activated. Play dumb. They might ask you what kind of setup you have and just say you don't know, you do have a second (or third) dish, but the channels are listed in red and you would like them activated.


----------



## SJ HART (Feb 12, 2003)

Is there somewhere that lists all the channels available in each slot (119, 110, etc.)? I currently use 119/110/148 and want to research using 129. However, I can not give up the CBS digital feed that I get on 148. Use it too much. Assume (per the tech chat the other night), that additional HD content will likely be added to 129 in the future.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

http://www.dishchannelchart.com (careful, it's a big page!)
http://www.lyngsat.com/packages/america.html (click on "Freq." hyperlink in the the freq column)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

TNGTony has individidual page breakouts on his site (Same as http://www.dishchannelchart.com)

http://ekb.dbstalk.com/129list.htm for 129 ... links to other slots on that page.

JL


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

James Long said:


> TNGTony has individidual page breakouts on his site (Same as http://www.dishchannelchart.com)


Hey, didn't I just say that?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

logray said:


> Hey, didn't I just say that?


I gave the breakout link ... which isn't a big page. 

JL


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

James Long said:


> I gave the breakout link ... which isn't a big page.


Ok, I guess I'll let it slide this time... :lol: :hurah:


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

James Long said:


> I believe the receivers can handle duplicates now. You are already getting duplicates of all the winged international channels (although you probably don't subscribe). Channel 580 would be open on both satellites.
> 
> (There was a problem when Voom was first uplinked because E* did not initially make the 129 versions available. Voom subscribers seeing both 129 and 61.5 lost channels when the receivers saw the 129 versions in test mode.)
> 
> ...


All that I was getting on 148 was a Tacoma PBS station that my wife wanted to record a crafts program. Don't need it to receive the Seattle PBS station and the crafts program has pretty much run its course. No, not a SkyAngel sub, only got the 61.5 for Voom. Have an appointment now to swap out the three - dish 500's dishes for one dish 1000 later this month. Being on the west coast should get stronger signal from 129 than 61.5. Had the dish pointed at 61.5 put up in May. Since the weather has changed and storms moved in the signal has been less dependable. It should work better overall to simplify and go with the one dish. Don't mind the 100.00 charge.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Personally I'd spin the 61.5 dish over to 129, not the 148, if there was nothing else subscribed on 61.5 but Voom.

The D1000 upgrade will give you 110-119-129 ... another solution to the problem. It looks like the Tacoma PBS station (8620/28) has been moved to 119. Losing 148 would mean you would lose three minor stations - but there is a good chance that they will end up moving to 110-119 in the future as well.

JL


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

James Long said:


> Personally I'd spin the 61.5 dish over to 129, not the 148, if there was nothing else subscribed on 61.5 but Voom.
> 
> The D1000 upgrade will give you 110-119-129 ... another solution to the problem. It looks like the Tacoma PBS station (8620/28) has been moved to 119. Losing 148 would mean you would lose three minor stations - but there is a good chance that they will end up moving to 110-119 in the future as well.
> 
> JL


WOW, thanks. That solves it for me. I didn't know that the Tacoma PBS station was moved, never thought to check. Where can I check to find out what those three minor stations are?


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

cebbigh said:


> WOW, thanks. That solves it for me. I didn't know that the Tacoma PBS station was moved, never thought to check. Where can I check to find out what those three minor stations are?


Posts 51 and 50 of this thread.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=475624&postcount=51

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=475515&postcount=50


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

TNGTony keeps a list ...
http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishlist.htm

The stations are:
8621 KBCB-TV 24 (DW/ACN) Bellingham
8622 KWDK TV 56 (Daystar) Tacoma
8624 KWOG-TV 51 (ShopNBC) Bellevue

JL


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

logray said:


> Posts 51 and 50 of this thread.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=475624&postcount=51
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=475515&postcount=50


Somehow missed that. Excellent info. Thanks!


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

James Long said:


> TNGTony keeps a list ...
> http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishlist.htm
> 
> The stations are:
> ...


I think all three are shopping channels. Will verify. Thanks again.


----------



## Larry Kenney (Aug 19, 2005)

I now have VOOM HD! I spent more than an hour on Friday trying to get a signal from 129 with my 300 dish that was on 148, but I had no luck at all. I covered the the 500 so I'd only get signals from the 148 dish, too. Up, down, east towest...nothing.  

I gave up and called the local Dish rep and in a half hour a guy was over here with a signal finder. In 15 minutes he'd set the 300 on 129 and was getting signals in th 70's. He said that was good for 129. He also said that the 811 receiver will NOT show a signal from a new satellite until it has a signal AND you do a Check Switch test. That will delete the lost sat (148 in this case) and replace it with the new one (129). Apparently the Point Dish function is no good for finding new satellites. Cost me $99 for the service call, but he found that elusive 129 signal.

I called Dish, told them I'd moved my 148 300 dish to 129 and wanted to sign up for VOOM HD. No questions, no problems... click and I had the VOOM HD channels. I still get the San Francisco locals that I used to get from 148 since they're mirrored on 129. I did lose KCBS-DT, since it's only on 148. Signals from 129 seem to be solid and the VOOM channels look great.

Larry
SF


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

James Long said:


> TNGTony keeps a list ...
> http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishlist.htm


He did it again! Avast! :grin:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

logray said:


> He did it again! Avast! :grin:


I was doing it at the same time that you were doing it, except it took me a couple minutes longer to add the three stations from that page. 

In case anyone missed it, the Echostar Knowledge Base is an excellent place to start for information about EchoStar/Dish Network. You will usually see the link at the to of the forum pages.

We also have the DBSTalk Channel Charts available: http://charts.dbstalk.com/
Both are on the resources menu (next to search near the top of each page).

JL


----------

